# is there an IRC download manager??



## mario_pant (Nov 10, 2005)

well.... the topic says it all....


----------



## srijit (Nov 11, 2005)

there are plugins for mirc that can help you with locating fserves in a channel, but you will have to find the channels yourself. i think there is also multi-threaded download, but am not sure. you can look at www.searchlores.org for more info


----------



## mr-blue (Nov 14, 2005)

irc's clients should have dcc ....thas the best way to chat/download. downloading through the irc servers are a bit  irritating and it purely relies on your internet connection. and some irc servers have a limited bandwidth allocated to its users 
you cant download at more than that speed. moreover downloading through the irc depends on the connection on that particular server. netsplits are the most devastating thing that can occur on irc's (in some cases frequently)  .....its advised to switch to a server on which the user from whom you r downloadg the file is on. 

there r fserve scripts for channels which provides download contents ...which they themselves give away freely or if you check their site they mightve adviced their users to download a particular script which is attuned to work on that particular channel.


----------



## wORm (Nov 14, 2005)

XDCC Klipper - *xdccklipper.sourceforge.net/
Excellent Script, many features, makes downloading from IRC bots a breeze.


----------



## GameAddict (Nov 14, 2005)

You can also give XDCC catcher a try.

GA


----------

